# Gold!



## Palladium (Dec 21, 2012)

Just some pics. I wish my good camera wasn't broken. These are really pretty with the crystalline pattern on top.


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice work. What is the weight of them?


----------



## Palladium (Dec 21, 2012)

7.4 and 7.6 grams. They are twins!
They belonged to a customer and are up for sale if someone wants them. They usually go fast.


----------



## butcher (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice indeed.


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 22, 2012)

SWEEEEEEEETNESS!!! :shock: 8) 

Phil


----------



## Palladium (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm needing paypal money again. :roll: 

I got (2) 1 gram buttons for sale (.995). The price is 90% of spot and i will pay shipping if you take both.


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey Ralph, I'll buy them!
Phil


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'll send the money over this afternoon when I get in if you want me too.


----------



## joem (Jan 23, 2013)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> I'll send the money over this afternoon when I get in if you want me too.



More nice gold and barren you can send me money too, if you want to I mean....lol


----------



## Dalkiel2 (Jan 23, 2013)

If you have anymore I'd be interested.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 23, 2013)

joem said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll send the money over this afternoon when I get in if you want me too.
> ...



Get me your address and I will send you a shoe box full of the batch of $100.00's I printed up this weekend. Or would you rather have some from the batch I printed up last month. They are still fresh and have that new smell to them. Still worth the same also. 8)


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 23, 2013)

I wouldn't joke about that, as that would be the one thing they would choose to investigate.

Jim


----------



## joem (Jan 23, 2013)

jimdoc said:


> I wouldn't joke about that, as that would be the one thing they would choose to investigate.
> 
> Jim



Bah, the powers that be know this is a precious metals forum not a printing forum. As for the box of bills, I'll just red stamp them fake not actual currency and then fleecebay them.
lol


----------



## Geo (Jan 23, 2013)

it would be fun to play monopoly with.


----------



## butcher (Jan 24, 2013)

I believe thats what I keep getting at my local bank, every time I go to the store to buy food, they want more of this newly printed money, and give me much less bread, (although the packages do seem to keep getting bigger).


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 24, 2013)

butcher said:


> I believe thats what I keep getting at my local bank, every time I go to the store to buy food, they want more of this newly printed money, and give me much less bread, (although the packages do seem to keep getting bigger).



The packages get bigger but the quantity of product gets smaller, it's an optical allusion.


----------

